# 5yo female GSD in SC shelter



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

There are 3 German Shepherds at the Greenville County Animal Care shelter in Greenville, South Carolina. Please share.

Petango.com ? Meet Kapu (Spon $49), a 5 years German Shepherd available for adoption in GREENVILLE, SC


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm at work and don't have lots of time, so I hope this is ok..

Young one available, I believe in Canada.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

She's cute, but she should have a separate thread.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I just shared her on facebook. She's too far from me but I have friends pretty close.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Sabis mom said:


> I just shared her on facebook. She's too far from me but I have friends pretty close.


Thank you so much. Would you mind also sharing the other two I posted, in another thread? They are a bonded pair at the same shelter. 

I adopted a hound mix from this shelter. Had him transported from SC to MD.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Willshare on facebook when I get home Jan, im atwork and no acess t6o F/B


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Willshare on facebook when I get home Jan, im atwork and no acess t6o F/B


Work stinks! Thank you!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

bump


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I clicked your link, says no longer available. Hope that's a good thing


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

GatorBytes said:


> I clicked your link, says no longer available. Hope that's a good thing


Yes I saw that. I hope it is a good thing too, but this is a kill shelter. I rescued Natty Boh from their euth. list.

The bonded pair was still listed, last I checked.


----------

